# DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Hallo,

die neue Hardware wurde eingebaut und das System läuft.
Nur der RAM macht noch Ärger.

Ich möchte 2x 
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38
auf einem 
ASRock B450M Pro4
mit 3200MHz per XMP-Profil laufen lassen.

Doch nach der Einstellung des XMP-Profil im BIOS und einem Neustart des Systems, zeigt mir Windows beim Hochfahren eine Fehlermeldung (Wiederherstellung/Reparatur, so ein blaues Bild mit Windows muss neu gestartet werden) an und beginnt wieder paar mal neuzustarten.

Blöd, ich dachte das Mainboard schafft die 3200MHz.

Ein CMOS-Reset und ein BIOS Update (auf 1.2) wurden bereits durchgeführt.


Gruß,
Poith


----------



## RivaTNT2 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Wie hoch ist die eingestellte Spannung? Auf dem Vorgänger-Board hab ich den gleichen RAM stabil auf 3200MHz bei 1,3V laufen.


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Siehe Anhang

Wenn ich das XMP 2.0 Profil einstelle, geht DRAM Voltage von 1,2V auf 1,35V hoch


----------



## RivaTNT2 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Hmm so sieht's bei mir eigentlich auch aus... schon mal den Takt etwas tiefer gesetzt bei 1,35V und versucht zu booten?

Sonst vielleicht nochmal überprüfen ob die RAM-Riegel auch in den richtigen Bänken sitzen um sie so zu betreiben. Da ist im Handbuch vermerkt wo die hin müssen.

Ansonsten fällt mir da leider auch nicht viel ein :/


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Im Handbuch und auf deren Homepage finde ich nur das (siehe Anhang).
Habe die Riegel auf A2 und B2.


----------



## RivaTNT2 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Poith schrieb:


> Im Handbuch und auf deren Homepage finde ich nur das (siehe Anhang).
> Habe die Riegel auf A2 und B2.


Ja, das passt dann schon so. Bringt Takt reduzieren etwas?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Bei meinem Mainboard (x470 gaming 7 wifi) ist das genau das gleiche. Da ist selbst 3000mhz cl16 nicht 100% stabil. Scheint wohl ein Produktionsfehler zu sein.


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Selbst bei 2600 Mhz musste ich den PC mehrmals hochfahren :/

@Lichtbringer1 Hast das Mainboard umgetauscht?

Hilft wohl nichts ... neues Board muss her.
Das gleiche nochmal oder ein anderes? :/


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Poith schrieb:


> Selbst bei 2600 Mhz musste ich den PC mehrmals hochfahren :/
> 
> @Lichtbringer1 Hast das Mainboard umgetauscht?
> 
> ...



Ich tausche nichts um, auf die RMA habe ich keine Lust und ich habe auch keine Zeit dafür. Daher muss wohl ein Wunder Bios Update her oder das Board gibt den Geist auf, wäre auch eine gute Sache.


----------



## IronAngel (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Das wird wohl Hynx Ram sein. Probiere es mal mit 3000 - 3066 Mhz. XMP Profil laden und dann einfach die MHZ verringern.


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Hynx Ram?
Ich habe den: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Ich versuchs mal mit 3000 - 3066 Mhz.


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Nach gefühlten 100 Neustarts (nach dem ASRock-Logo meistens schwarzer Bildschirm) kann ich sagen, 3000 - 3066 Mhz laufen nicht.

Nicht mal 2400 Mhz laufen stabil. Mal fährt er hoch, meistens jedoch nicht.

Das ist bisschen frustrierend. 
Nun die Frage, ob ich mich mit dem Standart Takt von 2133 Mhz zufrieden geben soll oder das Mainboard wecheln soll ...
Ich habe gelesen Ryzen CPUs freuen sich auf hohen RAM Takt. Nun das ernüchterne Ergebnis ...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Sofern du noch Gebrauch von deinem 14-tägigen Rückgaberecht machen kannst, würde ich das tun. Einfach mal ein paar andere RAMs holen.

Wenn´s unter Garantie laufen soll: Crucial Ballistix Sport LT grau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL16-18-18 (BLS2C8G4D26BFSB) ab €'*'153,06 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn´s günstig sein soll: G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'128,90 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (hab einmal hier negatives im Bezug auf Aegis + Ryzen gelesen)
Eigene Erfahrung: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ab €'*'155,84 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland die liefen gut mit nem B350 Board
Non Plus Ultra wäre wohl sowas: Produktvergleich G.Skill Flare X schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, G.Skill Trident Z silber/rot DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 Geizhals Deutschland Ich finde den Aufpreis zu hoch ^^


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Ich sprach von einem Mainboard-Wechsel. 
Du aber davon, den RAM zu wechseln.

Meine 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V habe ich schon einige Jahre, also kein Rückgaberecht mehr vorhanden.

Spüre ich den Performance-Unterschied zwischen 2133Mhz und 3000-3200Mhz überhaupt?

Kommen X470 Mainboards besser mit meinem RAM klar?


----------



## Tukuman (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Ich hab nen Asus Prime x470 und hab mir nen Intel spezifierten G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3000er Ram gekauft, weil ich den günstig kaufen konnte, der rennt bei mir ohne Probleme mit 3000, ist auch Hynix Ram


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Meiner ist laut taiphoon burner samsung RAM. Auf jedenfall habe ich grade 3133mhz  cl16 16 16 37 1t @ 1,3 v dram und 1,14v vcore soc eingestellt. Diese Einstellungen sind nun schon über 10 Minuten stabil. Auch shadow of war ist noch nicht abgestürtzt. Vielleicht passiert das ja noch. Scheint so als müsste man Glück haben und bestimmte Timings einstellen, welche von RAM zu Ram und board zu board variieren.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Poith schrieb:


> Ich sprach von einem Mainboard-Wechsel.
> Du aber davon, den RAM zu wechseln.
> 
> Meine 16GB G.Skill RipJaws V habe ich schon einige Jahre, also kein Rückgaberecht mehr vorhanden.
> ...



Sry, überlesen....wenn du das Board noch austauschen kannst, ist das natürlich die bessere Option  Ich würde dann wohl eher ein anderes nehmen, anstatt das gleiche nochmal ^^

Bzgl. des Performance-Unterschied: RAM-Overclocking getestet: Ryzen profitiert von DDR4-3200 und Dual Rank - Golem.de trifft in leicht abgeschwächter Form immer noch zu...


----------



## Poith (24. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Sry, überlesen....wenn du das Board noch austauschen kannst, ist das natürlich die bessere Option  Ich würde dann wohl eher ein anderes nehmen, anstatt das gleiche nochmal ^^
> 
> Bzgl. des Performance-Unterschied: RAM-Overclocking getestet: Ryzen profitiert von DDR4-3200 und Dual Rank - Golem.de trifft in leicht abgeschwächter Form immer noch zu...



Kein Problem 
Hast du einen Vorschlag für ein anderes Board? 

Das MSI B450 Gaming Plus sowie das Asus TUF B450M-Plus Gaming sollen laut Mindfactory Bewertungen mein RAM mit 3200Mhz unterstützen.

Danke für den Link!

Muss ich die CL16-18-18-38 (ist die Latenz oder?) manuel im Bios einstellen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Welches Gehäuse hast du? Soll/muss es wieder mATX sein oder passt auch ATX?

Die Timings sind ja mit im XM Profil hinterlegt. Allerdings lässt sich da auch noch einiges rausholen, wenn man die Subtimings optimiert...gab es kürzlich einen Artikel zu im Heft.

Edit: Ich finde das Gigabyte B450 Aorus M ab €' '82,72 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist einen Blick wert. Ist aber nur ne persönliche Meinung... Erfahrung hab ich mit dem Board nicht. Letztendlich sitzt der RAM Controller in der CPU...vllt mag die CPU einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Poith (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse hast du? Soll/muss es wieder mATX sein oder passt auch ATX?
> 
> Die Timings sind ja mit im XM Profil hinterlegt. Allerdings lässt sich da auch noch einiges rausholen, wenn man die Subtimings optimiert...gab es kürzlich einen Artikel zu im Heft.
> 
> Edit: Ich finde das Gigabyte B450 Aorus M ab €'*'82,72 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist einen Blick wert. Ist aber nur ne persönliche Meinung... Erfahrung hab ich mit dem Board nicht. Letztendlich sitzt der RAM Controller in der CPU...vllt mag die CPU einfach nicht mehr



Ich habe ein Nanoxia Deep Silence 3.
mATX/ATX ist mir fast egal, dann aber eher ein ATX. Darauf ist mehr Platz für meine Grafikkarte+Soundkarte.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Dann würde ich wohl das ASUS Prime B450-Plus ab €' '100,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Wenn man den Bewertungen glauben darf, läuft der RAM dann auch


----------



## Poith (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Dann würde ich wohl das ASUS Prime B450-Plus ab €'*'100,85 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland nehmen. Wenn man den Bewertungen glauben darf, läuft der RAM dann auch



Dann werde ich das ASUS Prime B450-Plus gleich mal bestellen und hoffen, es nimmt meinen RAM mit 3200Mhz an 

Danke dir!


----------



## Becks-Gold- (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Ich hatte auch zuerst Probleme bei meinem Board, da wollten die Riegel auch nicht so recht. Liegt wohl an der Spannungsversorgung der meisten Boards, dass die das nicht packen. Ich hab dann mit den Presets von MSI bissl rumgespielt (habe das x470 ProCarbon). 
ASRock hat doch bestimmt auch noch mehr vordefinierte Sets als die beiden XMP Profile. Einfach mal die testen. Aktuell läuft mein Ram auf 2666 mit CL14. Wenn ich als Laie richtig gerechnet habe ist das ungefähr gleich zu 2933 mit CL15.
*Quintessenz aus meinem Gebrabbel*: Kopf hoch und vllt auf ein Bios warten oder selbst mal tiefer rumknobeln.
P.S: Wenn deine Jipsaw alt sind könnten die sogar noch Samsung Dies haben. Einfach mal bei Tycoon schauen.
LG


----------



## Poith (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch zuerst Probleme bei meinem Board, da wollten die Riegel auch nicht so recht. Liegt wohl an der Spannungsversorgung der meisten Boards, dass die das nicht packen. Ich hab dann mit den Presets von MSI bissl rumgespielt (habe das x470 ProCarbon).
> ASRock hat doch bestimmt auch noch mehr vordefinierte Sets als die beiden XMP Profile. Einfach mal die testen. Aktuell läuft mein Ram auf 2666 mit CL14. Wenn ich als Laie richtig gerechnet habe ist das ungefähr gleich zu 2933 mit CL15.
> *Quintessenz aus meinem Gebrabbel*: Kopf hoch und vllt auf ein Bios warten oder selbst mal tiefer rumknobeln.
> P.S: Wenn deine Jipsaw alt sind könnten die sogar noch Samsung Dies haben. Einfach mal bei Tycoon schauen.
> LG



Ich versuche noch so etwas rumzuknobeln und warte auf meine neuen Board. Hab ausversehen zwei bestellt, eins wird dann hoffentlich meine 3200Mhz annehmen 

Wer oder was ist Tycoon? Ich kenne nur Tycoon Spiele


----------



## narcosubs (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website

Empfehlenswertes Programm zum Auslesen deines RAM


----------



## Poith (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



narcosubs schrieb:


> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
> 
> Empfehlenswertes Programm zum Auslesen deines RAM



snap25082018181938.png — RGhost — файлообменник


----------



## Becks-Gold- (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

ups
natürlich meinte ich taiphoon // 
da gings mit mir wohl mit Rollercoaster Tycoon durch...
du hast glücklicherweise Samsung Dies. Also die gute Sorte


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (25. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*



Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> ups
> natürlich meinte ich taiphoon //
> da gings mit mir wohl mit Rollercoaster Tycoon durch...
> du hast glücklicherweise Samsung Dies. Also die gute Sorte



Also ich lese da ja "E-Die" ^^ Bin jetzt aber nicht so tief in der RAM-Materie drin, dass ich sagen könnte, ob das gut oder schlecht ist


----------



## narcosubs (26. August 2018)

*AW: DDR4-3200 auf ASRock B450M Pro4 möchte nicht*

Naja, sind immerhin Dual Rank, sollten über den Daumen bei 3000MHz in etwa die Performance von B-Dies auf 3200 haben.


----------

